# Ka anapali Maui fixed or floating  units?



## chileaquiles (Jun 15, 2019)

Are the units fixed or floating  or both?  Looking  at resale and seems some state a unit number  so confused.  What i know is week is fixed but i thought it is floor level (lower, middle,  upper).  So when you buy resale do you actually  get the same unit number  or just floor range?  How do they determine  what room or floor to give between the range you own?

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Tucsonadventurer (Jun 15, 2019)

chileaquiles said:


> Are the units fixed or floating  or both?  Looking  at resale and seems some state a unit number  so confused.  What i know is week is fixed but i thought it is floor level (lower, middle,  upper).  So when you buy resale do you actually  get the same unit number  or just floor range?  How do they determine  what room or floor to give between the range you own?
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


Hyatt is selling  both fixed and floating. However they had already sold half their units with set weeks so the inventory with floating is compromised.  You buy a floor range and Hyatt does their best to take care of you and give you the best unit they can. Their are a very few with a room number for example we met someone who bought a second floor 1 bedroom over valet. He got a very inexpensive deal and rarely has to stay in that unit.


----------



## chileaquiles (Jun 15, 2019)

Is ther a diagram with room numbers 

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Sapper (Jun 15, 2019)

The initial sales were fixed unit / fixed week (possibly pre opening sales as I have seen marketing material from when they opened with the floor banding). They quickly changed to fixed floor bands (lower 1-4, middle 5-8, upper 9-12) with a floating unit with in the band / fixed week. Last year they changed it so they can now sell fixed floor band / floating week, however, I am not sure if they have started selling the floating week product yet. Hopefully others will chime in with more recent information.


----------



## taffy19 (Jun 15, 2019)

chileaquiles said:


> Are the units fixed or floating  or both?  Looking  at resale and seems some state a unit number  so confused.  What i know is week is fixed but i thought it is floor level (lower, middle,  upper).  So when you buy resale do you actually  get the same unit number  or just floor range?  How do they determine  what room or floor to give between the range you own?
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


They are both, fixed weeks and floating weeks. 33 2 BR condos (52 weeks) have been converted from fixed weeks to floating weeks and the floating week condo numbers are mentioned under Q&As #10 in John’s (ocjohn) post below.  All the others are still fixed weeks.



ocjohn said:


> You recently received a packet in the mail outlining a proposed second amendment to your association Declaration.
> 
> Maui Timeshare Venture, LLC (“Developer”) and the entire Hyatt Residence Club team remain committed to the quality of Hyatt Residence Club Maui, Ka’anapali Beach (“HKB”), and the timeshare experience the existing HKB owners have come to count on.
> 
> ...



To Sapper, HKB was never a resort with fixed weeks and fixed condos like all other Hyatt resorts were sold.


----------



## Sapper (Jun 16, 2019)

taffy19 said:


> To Sapper, HKB was never a resort with fixed weeks and fixed condos like all other Hyatt resorts were sold.



I seem to remember right at the very beginning (again, possibly pre-opening) you could buy a fixed week / fixed unit.


----------



## taffy19 (Jun 16, 2019)

Sapper said:


> I seem to remember right at the very beginning (again, possibly pre-opening) you could buy a fixed week / fixed unit.


We bought almost in the very beginning before ILG came in the picture and the brochure already showed the tiers.

The resort took almost two years to build and officially opened.  I had an album of the building progress posted somewhere on TUG.

We asked if we could make it a fixed week/unit but they said no.  That’s what we really wanted to own.  I will find out.


----------



## Sapper (Jun 16, 2019)

taffy19 said:


> We bought almost in the very beginning before ILG came in the picture and the brochure already showed the tiers.
> 
> The resort took almost two years to build and officially opened.  I had an album of the building progress posted somewhere on TUG.
> 
> ...



Above I stated I had seen marketing material from when they opened showing the floor banding. Probably the same material you saw. It was a folder with a lot of info, I wish I had saved it. I had chatted with Hyatt during construction, and expressed interest. 

Please do let me know what you find out.


----------



## taffy19 (Jun 19, 2019)

Sapper said:


> Above I stated I had seen marketing material from when they opened showing the floor banding. Probably the same material you saw. It was a folder with a lot of info, I wish I had saved it. I had chatted with Hyatt during construction, and expressed interest.
> 
> Please do let me know what you find out.


I will let you know because I am curious too.  I left a message with the sales manager who has been there since the very beginning.

Here is the enlarged picture of the HKB tower that shows the lower, middle and upper bands.  Stack 1 are the 1 BR Mountain View Condos.  Stack 2 are the 1 BR Ocean View Condos.  The 2 BR Ocean View condos are stack 3 through 11.  The 3 BR Ocean View condos are stack 12.






Here are the condo numbers again of the 2 BR floating weeks.  The 1 & 3 BR condos are still fixed weeks.

8 units on Floor 4 (3404 - 3411)
4 units on Floor 7 (3708 - 3711)
9 units on Floor 8 (3803 - 3811)
4 units on Floor 11 (4115 - 4118)
8 units on Floor 12 (4121 - 4128)


----------



## taffy19 (Jul 3, 2019)

Sapper said:


> Above I stated I had seen marketing material from when they opened showing the floor banding. Probably the same material you saw. It was a folder with a lot of info, I wish I had saved it. I had chatted with Hyatt during construction, and expressed interest.
> 
> Please do let me know what you find out.


I have called 3 times already but no return calls or they leave no number when they call back. 

I only answer the phone if I recognize the name or phone number.  Too many scam calls lately or calls in a foreign language.

I talked to a sales person (second call) and he told me that the sales manager, we dealt with, was no longer there.  I can hardly believe it and called another sales manager today.  I doubt if I will hear from them.


----------



## Sapper (Jul 3, 2019)

taffy19 said:


> I have called 3 times already but no return calls or they leave no number when they call back.
> 
> I only answer the phone if I recognize the name or phone number.  Too many scam calls lately or calls in a foreign language.
> 
> I talked to a sales person (second call) and he told me that the sales manager, we dealt with, was no longer there.  I can hardly believe it and called another sales manager today.  I doubt if I will hear from them.



I’m sorry to hear that about a Hyatt property. Surprised really. I wonder if this has anything to do with the Marriott purchase. Thank you for writing back about it.


----------



## tv77 (Jul 6, 2019)

How do reservations work for the floating weeks?

Thanks.


----------

